# Ideas on how to get experience?



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

Well the title pretty much says it. What are some good ways to get experience working on/repairing computers? Everyone I know has computers that never break down it seems lol so no help there... so I'm thinking of maybe putting up a few posters offering free repair work in exchange for just filling out a quick (4-5 question) survey after the repair work is done. I'm thinking if I have a bunch of these to show to an employer it might help me get hired right? Just an idea I had tell me what you think or if you have any other ideas I'd love to hear them thank you


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi do you have any qualificatons at present A+ would be the first step for hardware and software\os this would be better to present to a employer,you can get info from your local community college or college


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Start with family! I got my start at age 10 by reconfiguring a corrupted BIOS on the family 386. 17 years later I'm still helping the family but word has gotten out that I do computer work which is great for keeping my chops good and mind fresh.

If you can come by some older machines, working or not, you can get a good feel for the hardware and fixing software issues. The working machines can be sold later for a wee profit!


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

Reconfiguring a corrupted BIOS? I didn't even know you could do that lol I thought you just updated it. Well I'm planning on taking the A+ exam this May, hopefully I'll pass. I've been zealously studying Mike Meyers 1200 page A+ study guide and just finished it the other day, now I'm reviewing the 100+ pages of notes I took down. Also doing all the practice exams and if I get any questions wrong I write them down and review them until I get the correct answer in my head lol. So hopefully when I get this A+ I'll be able to get in at Best Buy or (more preferably) a small PC repair shop. After that I want to see if I can weasel my way into network administration...any suggestions as to what the best certs to get would be for that? Network+ is an obvious one but after that should I go for an MCSE or MCITP, OR...should I go for a cisco cert?
And..since I'm not going to college I'll need to have experience for anyone to consider hiring me, so the plan is to either get that through volunteering (churches/other nonprofit organizations, or the government), or else perhaps...perhaps going into the military. They would take you and let you get experience if you've only got certs right? I'll have to really look into that more in depth tho before I seriously consider it.


----------



## Beno13 (Apr 29, 2010)

Ive been messing around with computer hardware and software for a couple of years, and i like to think that i know it fairly well. But i want to take it further. So does anyone know the minimum age for a A+ exam? and where can i find a free study guide? Sorry if I've interupted your thread but i thought this would be the best place to put it.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi I think 16 would be the minimum in the uk but any community college will give you more info


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

I could be wrong but I don't think there is an age limit...as for free study guides youtube can be very helpful for learning about hardware and installation. I got a book for $30 on amazon.com by mike meyers that is really good, it's 1200 pages long but covers pretty much everything you need to know. I just got done reading it a week ago and now I'm going over notes and taking lots of practice exams to further prepare, hoping to take the test sometime this June .


----------



## Beno13 (Apr 29, 2010)

Okay thanks for your advice and help, i shall look into investing a study book and look on youtube for some to. Afterwards i might try and find some practise exams and see where it goes from there. 
Thanks ( And sorry for taking over you thread ) 
Connor.


----------

